# New house I'm pumped!



## pbw (Aug 11, 2007)

Finally found a buyer for our Town house, so now we can finally buy a house! 

The new house = garage = boat working place, huge walk out unfinished basement = game room for my arcade games, and table tennis.

I'm pumped!


.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Aug 11, 2007)

Very nice looking house! That will be the day when I get a house.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats! That's a beautiful home!


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats man! Thats a serious house!


----------



## Nickk (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


arcade games? please elaborate! :lol:


----------



## redbug (Aug 12, 2007)

nice house... just a few thoughts 

1)if you replace your lawn with astro truf you will save on cutting time and add to fishing time.
2) the true meaning of the word garage is a place to store fishing tackle and boats... Cars are meant to stay outside tell the wife it's a safety thing many people die due to carbon monoxide poisoning from cars in the garage 
3) a finished basement in nice BUT that leads to parties.. IE. cleaning the deck getting ice beer burgers and again tking away from fishing time...


Good luck with your new home


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice house!

Good tips RedBug


----------



## pbw (Aug 13, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> arcade games? please elaborate! :lol:



Old School Midway Pac Man, wanting to pickup a frogger.


----------



## redbug (Aug 13, 2007)

My game room includes:
Mrs Pac man table model.
centipede
joust
pool table
air hockey
fuzzball
22ft shuffleboard
ski ball
electronic dart board
20" flat panel tv hooked up to my ps2
Nintendo Wii hooked up to my plasma


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2007)

redbug said:


> My game room includes:
> Mrs Pac man table model.
> centipede
> joust
> ...



Whens the party? 8)


----------



## redbug (Aug 13, 2007)

We just had our summer blast the last week of July, next one will be the first weekend in DEC the welcome mat is out all are welcome. We average about 100 to 125 people throughout the day so a few more won't matter..

make your plans now before the hotels fill up!!


----------



## Nickk (Aug 13, 2007)

redbug said:


> My game room includes:
> Mrs Pac man table model.
> centipede
> joust
> ...



I'm on my way :lol:


----------



## pbw (Aug 13, 2007)

road trip! to redbugs.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 14, 2007)

redbug said:


> My game room includes:
> Mrs Pac man table model.
> centipede
> joust
> ...



It would be the perfect game room but you ruined it with an electronic dart board........... j/k nice room!!


----------



## pbw (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm moved in! Its nice having all the extra room! Found a nice 50 acre pond near by with some nice streams feeding it.


----------

